# Traveling to Spain



## Jebula999 (12/5/17)

Hey all,

So i leave for Spain tonight, will be there for around 2 weeks.


Does anyone by chance know any vape shops in the area of Barcelona or Malaga? Or if there are shops than can deliver to Malaga withing a week?

Just asking in case i run into trouble or something happens, can never be too prepared.


----------



## Silver (13/5/17)

Ooh, @Jebula999 , i am very jelly

I was in Barcelona and Malaga in 2013, before I started vaping, so didnt notice anything
But man, what great places! Enjoy !

Send us a pic from Las Ramblas if you get a chance


----------



## Jebula999 (26/5/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, @Jebula999 , i am very jelly
> 
> I was in Barcelona and Malaga in 2013, before I started vaping, so didnt notice anything
> But man, what great places! Enjoy !
> ...


I only just saw your message now after returning from my trip -_- Not sure if i have images from Las Ramblas.

Just to answer my original question, Vaping is not big in Malaga, Nerja or Barcelona. Could not find a vape shop with a device over 100W or a shop with Drippers. They seem to stock juice only for "Twisp Like" devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

